# Wie richte ich einen Projektserver ein?



## tatue (3. März 2005)

Hallo,

für zukünftige Projekte möchte ich selbst einen Server einrichten. Das ganze stelle ich mir so vor. Der Kunde erhält eine Login. Nach deren Eingabe und Bestätigung erhält er Zugriffe auf bestimmte Verzeichnisse und Daten. 
Ich selber habe bei Tiscali eine Flatrate. Kann ich meinen Rechner nun zu einem Server umfunktionieren? Was muss ich dann alles machen? Welche Stichworte helfen mir weiter?
Was kann ich mit Programmen anfangen wie zum Beispiel cnoffix, plesk, virtuozzo?
Gibt es ein Programm mit dem ich auf einfache Art und Weise eine Bedienoberfläche erstellen kann, um so ein Prejektserversystem aufzubauen?

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## metalux (4. März 2005)

Nabend,

 schau dir doch mal den BenHur an. Der hat eine einfache Einrichtung und vorallem einfache Administration. Deine Kunden können bequem auf Daten und Verzeichnisse zugreifen wenn du ihn zB unter anderem als Fileserver laufen läßt.

 Gruß Jens


----------



## VariableWorm (4. März 2005)

ich wuerde da einfach mal an samba denken... wenn du einfach nur nen fileserver aus deiner kiste machen willst, dann is smb wohl die einfachste loesung... unter windows n ftp server ?
 Wenn ich mit dem Ratschlag falsch liege, dann definier dein Problem bitte ein bißchen besser.


----------



## tatue (4. März 2005)

ich habe es schon geschafft einen windows ftp server einzurichten. ich nutze dazu das cesarftp programm. jetzt stellt sich die frage eventuell einen linux server einzurichten. welches programm kann ich dann verwenden? was wäre auch eine einfache lösung, d.h. sollte ich ein webserverangebot nutzen z.bsp. alturo? gibt es auch schon fertige lösungen (ich habe keine linux kenntnisse)? wenn ja welches angebot ist empfehlenswert? das ziel ist wie gesagt einen projektserver einzurichten mit login und administrationsverwaltung.
können sie mir bitte konkrete lösungen geben?

1. Lösung: eigener linux server, mit einfachem ftp-programm (login, administration)
2. Lösung: webserveranbieter, fertige einrichtung oder auch selbstbastellösung mit ftp-programm

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.

Gruss
Daniel


----------

